# Oh Yeah!!!



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

Oh yah, I'm super happy about the FINAL product! The things you can do with Styrofoam are amazing. Never thought I could turn big blocks of blue foam into this.....


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Bertz (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW...............SWEEEEEEEET.
Very nice work.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The final background looks great!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Much better!


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Agreed.... much better. Super glad I could assist in the change of heart. What does the hubby think about it now compared to what it was before?

Can you throw in a side shot from either side?


----------



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

He is much happier with it!!!! 

I can do some side shots today after my twins lay down for naptime! Hehe


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the face reflection dead center :lol:


----------



## josht (Jul 15, 2003)

JimA said:


> I like the face reflection dead center :lol:


That's not a reflection, there's actually a face rock in there.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

TropheusFriend said:


> He is much happier with it!!!!
> 
> I can do some side shots today after my twins lay down for naptime! Hehe


Hey Tropheus, did you ever get those side shots from either side? Am really curious to see what she looks like with seeing the whole depth of it.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

TropheusFriend said:


>


Michael Myers is in your tank, right in the middle behind your rocks!!!


----------



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

Yikes... I forgot! 19 month old twins will do that to ya .

I can try to remember to get some tomorrow, since hubby will be home


----------



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

This is the view from next to the bathroom door in our walkout basement.










This is the view from the steps coming from upstairs.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

=D> =D> WOW!!!! The side pics really put into perspective.... Amazing depth you put into that BG! Awesome job you did. I liked the frontal view, but man these side shots make me want to sit there and watch fish! Great job!!!


----------



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Very cool! Has anyone ever done this for the bottom of the tank? I guess it work the same, you would just have to layer it to have higher rock type formations.


----------



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

I have several rocks attached to the bottom of the tank. So far, none have decided to float lol


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Just curious, what are you using for lighting? I notice your rocks/ modules are a shade of brown, but under lighting they are blue.


----------



## TropheusFriend (May 15, 2005)

Well, it's the crappiest kind of lighthing possible right now. Haha! Just two aquarium strip lights. However, hubby is gonna make some fancy shmancy ones to make the fish pop and to grow algae on the styrofoam, though I'm not sure that's the best idea, since the fish might break pieces off trying to get the algae lol


----------



## Clau (Oct 11, 2012)

Amazing job! 
How did you do it?


----------

